# Tips on preserving a bird for mount



## Killdeer (Sep 27, 2005)

I know the basics of what to do with a bird if I want to mount it.
But that's always been when I'm close to home, and the bird is given to the taxidermist asap.

I'm trying to get some birds for mounting this time around in ND...but they may have to wait a couple of days, and a 5 hour ride before reaching home.

Any suggestions would be welcomed

happy hunting


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

The taxidermist I use told me to wash off all blood, tuck the head under one of the wings, slid it chest first into a nylon, then put it in some bread bags to prevent freezer burn. Then try to freeze it or atleast keep ice on it. If you can find some dry ice, that would be perfect. We shoot some snows to mount this spring and we froze them and they lasted a 8 hr. ride. Good luck.


----------



## PSDC (Jul 17, 2003)

Killdeer,

What we have done in that past.

1) clean the bird of dirt/blood.

2) Place in a leg of pantyhose, with head under the wing.

3) Wrap in freezer paper, then place in freezer.

When placing in freezer, make sure you have a license #
on the freezer paper, identification of the bird and date taken.

Good luck!


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

Make sure all the feathers are in too. Alot of pin feathers will make the mount look like $h!t. :beer:


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Guys, most bird taxidermists do not want you to was blood off the birds. We do that anyway...All birds are washed and degreased, so you are just taking a chance in disrupting the feather tracks. Let the professional due it. You do need to freeze your bird in a double wrap plastic bag or a freezer bag for smaller birds. Nylons are not needed! You can get away with maybe 48 hours in a cooler with ice, but after that you better find away to freeze your birds. Your bird could spoil if not frozen by then and you will lose feather during the mounting process. Like mentioned eariler, check your birds for pin feathers...around the neck and tail especially! Very few birds are worth mounting this time of year...Your much better off waiting til later in the season. Hope this helps!


----------



## Bigdog (Aug 13, 2003)

I do the same thing with the nylons, carry a couple in my pocket out in the field just in case. Also have some cardboard along to fasten the bird to so they don't slide around in the cooler. Clean off blood, slide into the nylon, wrap in freezer paper, freeze, than lay on cardboard and tape down.


----------



## Nebraska Hunter (Jul 20, 2005)

Do you gut the bird or just freeze it? If not do the taxidermists?


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

NEVER GUT A BIRD! Freeze whole! This should help everybody out on what to do with the birds you would like mounted. http://www.roughridergamebirds.com/guest.html


----------



## Killdeer (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks everybody!

I agree, I might have a harder time at this time of the year to get a bird in full plumage...but just in case.

I'll have to grab a pair of nylons from the wife!
Just another reason for her to think I'm crazy to hunt ducks!

happy hunting

killdeer


----------



## DeerScarer (Jul 23, 2005)

Rick Acker said:


> NEVER GUT A BIRD! Freeze whole! This should help everybody out on what to do with the birds you would like mounted. http://www.roughridergamebirds.com/guest.html


Thank you Rick, I needed instructions. I shot such a nice blue last spring, if I'd had any money at all at the time I'd've had it mounted, but I didn't even know how to get it ready.... I'll be more prepared this year thanks to your link. :beer:

-Dave


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

quackersmacker had his snow in a cardboard box in his freezer for a couple of weeks I believe and mounted it this summer and it turner out fine. If you get it on ice I don't think you have to be to worried about time do you?


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

48 hours...after that you are asking for trouble! You need to get it into a chest freezer. They will start to decompose at any temperature above ZERO! So, a cooler of Ice will not cut it. You will have feather slipage.


----------



## KYUSS (Aug 27, 2005)

The quality of your mount starts as soon as the bird is shot. Treat it with T.L.C. and you will have a nice looking mount. To many times the taxidermist get the bad wrap for a poor looking mount. Guys will shoot a duck that they want to mount, throw it in the back of their truck and the bird will sit there all day getting tossed around in the truck, hunting gear falling on it and ect... Then a couple of days later when the bird still hasnt been frozen, the hunter will bring the bird in to be mounted with feathers broken or missing and expect the taxidermist to basicly polish a turd. Taxidermists are not magicians and can only work with what you give them.

Good Luck :beer:


----------



## Water Swater (Oct 23, 2003)

Rick,

Nice website I like your mounts. Especially the pintails! I will be sending you some birds from last year shortly I will PM you.

I failed your course of packaging birds though I always forget to wrap the feet.


----------

